# Unsichere Updates via InstallShield Update Agent



## Newsfeed (19 September 2008)

Der Update Agent des verbreiteten Installationspakets InstallShield kommuniziert ungesichert mit seinem Server. Angreifer könnten somit Schadcode einschleusen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

